# Λευκές Μέρες



## lofo80 (May 22, 2013)

*Λευκές Μέρες *του Χρήστου Πυθαρά
*Ποιήματα προς τέρψιν του φιλοθεάμονος κενού*





_Έλα να παίξεις με τους όρους μας
Καιρός να βάλεις τα καλά σου
Υποσχέσου ναι σε ότι έχω να προτείνω
Κατάλαβες;
Τι χρειάζεται για να καταλάβεις;_​
*Κυκλοφορεί από τις Εκδόσεις Αστάρτη 
στα κεντρικά βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας 
(Πρωτοπορία, Πολιτεία, Public κ.α.).
http://www.facebook.com/LeukesMeres​*


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καλοτάξιδο.

Είναι πιθανό να έχει τυπωθεί το ποίημα με το λάθος, αλλά για τη διαδικτυακή προώθησή του είναι ίσως καλό να κάνετε αυτή τη μικρή διορθωσούλα:

σε *ό,τι* έχω να προτείνω


----------



## lofo80 (May 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Καλοτάξιδο.
> 
> Είναι πιθανό να έχει τυπωθεί το ποίημα με το λάθος, αλλά για τη διαδικτυακή προώθησή του είναι ίσως καλό να κάνετε αυτή τη μικρή διορθωσούλα:
> 
> σε *ό,τι* έχω να προτείνω



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

